# Html-Email Verständnisfragen



## fruchtgummi (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, ich habe zwar hier auch gepostet
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/2...versenden-empfangen.html?posted=1#post1354394

aber ich dachte danach, es passt besser ins html Forum

Warum kann ich ein Html-Email nicht einfach so machen:

a) Tabelle/n mit Bildern und Text erstellen
b) Pfade auf die Bilder direkt zum Webspace, auch mit css
z.B. <img src="http://www.website.de/images/xxxxx.gif" width="150">
c) als html-Datei abspeichern
d) Emailprogramm aufmachen - (viele) Empfänger eintragen - als Anhang die html-Datei angeben und abschicken

Das Problem beim Thunderbird ist, er bringt in der Ausgabe vor dem Html-Email einen Balken

Könnt ihr Licht ins Dunkel für mich bringen?
Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------



## Gumbo (7. Dezember 2006)

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob HTML als Nachrichtentyp verwendet wird oder ob ein HTML-Dokument als Anhang einer Nachricht geschickt wird.


----------



## fruchtgummi (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
und was genau ist der Unterschied? Gibt es bei Anhängen mehr Probleme?

Im Übrigen, ich kann die html-Datei auch einfach als Signatur definieren, dann ist es kein Anhang mehr.

Oder ist das wohl unprofessionell?

Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------



## Gumbo (7. Dezember 2006)

Anhänge werden von den E-Mail-Programmen unterschiedlich behandelt/dargestellt. Einige zeigen direkt darstellbare Anhänge am Ende der E-Mail-Nachricht an; andere machen dies in einem gesonderten Abschnitt.


----------



## fruchtgummi (7. Dezember 2006)

Und wie sieht es mit der Signatur aus? Das wäre doch auch eine einfache Lösung?

Aber wie ich das sehe, muss es wohl über ein php-Script laufen. Das heißt, ich brauche mein Emailprogramm dann gar nicht?

Wie sieht es mit mehreren Empfängern aus? Muss ich die alle in das Script schreiben?

Was meint ihr zu diesem Programm? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmailer

Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------



## fruchtgummi (7. Dezember 2006)

Ganz einfach: Im Thunderbird auf
==) Einfügen
==) html
==) Code reinkopieren
fertig.


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2006)

fruchtgummi hat gesagt.:


> Ganz einfach: Im Thunderbird auf
> ==) Einfügen
> ==) html
> ==) Code reinkopieren
> fertig.


Das klingt so, wie wenn du das Problem gelöst hättest.

Wenn dem so ist, markiere den Thread bitte auch als erledigt.


----------

